# New to the forum from Georgia



## trophyquest (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello all,
I am new here! We just recently opened a bow shop in East Georgia and I'm hoping to use this forum to get advice, give advice and just chat. We have a Bow Tech some of you may know, Danny McCollum that is a level 1 instructor. We will try to spend some of our time answering questions on here, but feel free to contact me anytime with any other questions. I currently shoot a PSE Axe 7, and just got back from a trip to Africa with it. I'm not the best shooter by a long shot, but good enough to get the job done. Look forwarding to getting to know all of you.
Thanks!
CareyWb
tqarchery.com


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome !!:welcomesign:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## afflicted (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome from Middle GA


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## trophyquest (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Carey.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT....Enjoy


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome, Dude -- from a Buckeye!
I'm sure you'll love the site -- I know I do!

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## WapitiTalk1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## trophyquest (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Tim Roberts, clever welcome text/image. ha


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

*Welcome to AT from Illinois!*


----------



## rickyclarke15 (May 8, 2011)

What is your forum and how do I get to it?


----------

